# Outback 268Rl Has Arrived.



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Will be going to Lakeshore soon to pickup, been on order a long time. cant wait to get it home.


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Be sure and bring along a COMPLETE PDI list when you pick it up!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Have been to Lakeshore before, have Oregon_Camper PDI, looking forward to going back.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Will be at Lakeshore Monday to pickup Outback if anyone is in the area.Have PDI printed and ready.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a great trip.

Congrats.

Mark


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Enjoy the new Outback!


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

duggy said:


> Enjoy the new Outback!


Congratulations!







Don't forget to post pictures for us!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats and good luck!


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

Congrats on the new trailer.You know the rules pics as soon as you get it home.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and have a safe trip!


----------



## Frank's n beans (Aug 20, 2007)

PDI ?


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Am trying to add pics of 268RL


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We picked up our new Outback from Lakeshore on Mon, Michael was great to go everything with us and answer any and all questions. Adjusted my equalizer for the tt, only sad part was that Marci wasnt there, we have bought 2 tt's from her within the last year and still havent met her, stayed at Camp Lakewood in Effingham,Il enroute home, was very nice and quiet and tt had no problems except the bed is very hard. Cant wait to take it out again. Am still fighting photobucket for pics.


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Have fun, we also bought ours from Lakeshore, saved a ton of money!! Congrats!


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Frank said:


> PDI ?


Its a Pre-Delivery Inspection List.... A complete list of items to check/inspect/and look over when you are picking up a new trailer. Assures that everything is in working order and that you know how everything works!

Bryan


----------

